
Larry Ellison Says We Already Know What Apple Without Jobs Will Look Like - shard
http://allthingsd.com/20130812/larry-ellison-says-we-already-know-what-apple-without-jobs-will-look-like/
======
rjvir
When Apple parted ways with Steve in the 80s, they did so because they changed
the direction of the company and disagreed with his leadership vision. This
time, it's the complete opposite and he will be remembered forever at the
company in a positive light. This isn't an appropriate comparison since the
situations of Steve leaving were completely different.

------
crazygringo
The first time Jobs left, he was pushed out, and had not left any kind of
planning mechanism in place. (Plus, he had a lot less experience.)

But before Jobs left us for good, he spent a great deal of time and effort
attempting to turn Apple into something that could continue without him.

The situations could hardly be more different.

------
hsmyers
Except in rare cases creative genius does not transmit well from individual to
individual. It needs the appropriate level of talent and a shared vision. Thus
far I see no evidence of such a transition. The level of performance could
just as easily have come from an apple-centric version of 'Eliza'. Scripted
and performed by actors uncomfortable with their lines...

------
julianpye
Well, Steve Jobs didn't care about Apple being his legacy, so he left the
administrators in charge and did not build up a successor (maybe out of
choice, maybe lack of choice, maybe lack of time). He created his own legacy.

~~~
glhaynes
The evidence we have (his grooming of the executive team, his appointment of
Cook, the existence of Apple University
[[http://articles.latimes.com/2011/oct/06/business/la-fi-
apple...](http://articles.latimes.com/2011/oct/06/business/la-fi-apple-
university-20111006)], etc) seems to say otherwise. Apple's continued success
after his death appears to have been extremely important to him.

------
pinaceae
I wonder how Oracle will look without Larry. Not like he's super young and
known for building his successor.

We know how Microsoft looks without Bill.

And how will Google look without Larry and Sergey?

blablabla.

------
zzzeek
What a troll Larry is.

A super-wealthy, billionaire troll.

